# Goldbitterling - Aquarium



## martin1978 (17. Nov. 2009)

1.
Wie groß sollte das Aquarium für 6 Goldbitterlinge sein?


2.
Welche Muschel(n) sollte man dazu zu den 6 Goldbitterlinge in das Aquarium und wie groß sollte die Muschel sein?


3.
Welche Pflanzen ins Aquarium wenn nötig?


4.
Sand oder Kies in das Aquarium für die Muschel und wieviel?


5.
Laichen die 6 Goldbitterlinge auch im Aquaruim über die Wintermonate oder nur in den Sommermonaten?


6.
Erkennt man bei den Goldbitterlingen wer Mänchen oder Weibchen sind?


7.
Wie groß können Goldbitterlingen werden?


8.
Welches Futter in das Aquarium?


----------



## goldfisch (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Goldbitterling - Aquarium*

Hallo Martin. die Frage gab es glaube ich schon mal.
Was sind Goldbitterlinge ? Goldfarbenen Bitterlinge ? Und wenn ja, welche ?
mfg Jürgen


----------



## heiko-rech (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Goldbitterling - Aquarium*

Hallo Martin,

zu diesem Thema solltest du dich einmal in einem Aquaristik Forum informieren. __ Muscheln sind, nach allem was ich da gelesen habe zwar in einem AQ zu halten, aber es ist nicht einfach, sie müssen gefüttert werden, da ja in einem AQ ein Filter die Nahrung entzieht. Auch sonst müssen bestimmte Bedingungen herrschen (Wasserwerte, Temperatur etc). HAst du Erfahrungen in der Aquaristik?

Was die Größe des Beckens angeht, so denke ich ab 200L, darunter wohl kaum, vor allem, wenn es mit der Vermehrung klappt.

Als Bodengrund würde ich Sand nehmen, damit sich die Muschel eingraben kann. Auch für die Fische ist Sand besser. 

Bei den Pflanzen mußt du dicha uf Kaltwasserarten beschränken, also __ Wasserpest, __ Wasserstern, __ Tausendblatt etc.

Wenn das Becken in der Wohnung steht, solltest du auch bedenken, dass die Wassertemperatur für kaltwasserfische recht hoch ist, da du ja in der Wohnung meist 20° hast. Generell ist die Kaltwasseraquaristik schwieriger, als Warmwaser.

Ich möchte aber noch ein wenig zu deinem Auftreten hier im Forum schreiben:

Es wird allgemein als Höflich angesehen, dass man in einem Beitrag eine Grußformel und eine "Unterschrift" benutzt, also ein freundliches "Hallo" und "Gruß Martin" oder so ähnlich wäre schon nicht verkehrt. zumindest beim ersten Beitrag zu einem Thema.

Bisher hast du es geschafft, einige Treads zu starten, nicht auf Rückfragen zu antworten und dich auch im Verlauf der Treads nicht mehr zu melden. Das ist deiner Beliebtheit in diesem Forum sicherlich nicht zuträglich.

Ein angemessener Umgangston und ein wenig mehr initiative deinerseits würde demnach die Chance auf vernünftige Antworten drastisch erhöhen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## fischfarm-schubert (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Goldbitterling - Aquarium*

für diejenigen, die Goldbitterlinge nicht kennen:






Die Männchen werden etwas größer und sind zur Laichzeit wesentlich bunter in kaum zu beschreibenen Farben, Lila-Blau-rot-gelb irgendwie so. 
Außerdem haben die Weibchen zur Laichzeit eine Legeröhre.
Das Problem bei der Aquarienhaltung sind meist die __ Muscheln, da diese sich im Aquarium als Filtrierer schlecht halten.


----------



## goldfisch (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Goldbitterling - Aquarium*

Hallo Schubi,
sind das nun ein farbige Morphe von Rhodeus amarus ? Oder R. sericeus oder R. ocellatus oder ganz was anderes ? Laut den Büchern von Axel Gutjahr soll ja R. ocellatus  verkauft werden. Ich habe allerdings bei den Büchern oft mal den Eindruck, das der Autor manche Fische, deren Haltung er im Teich beschreibt, nur im Zoo gesehen hat. Falls ich ihn damit unrecht tue, entschuldige ich mich schon jetzt  und um Bezugtips.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Goldbitterling - Aquarium*

Hi Martin,

Bitterlinge bleiben zwar klein, aber unter 1m lang sollte das Becken nicht sein (160-200l) da Männchen die sich eine Muschel erobert haben die anderen Geschlechtsgenossen und noch laichunwillige Weibchen davon verscheuchen. 

__ Muscheln kommen Anodonta- oder Unio-Arten in Frage. Die lassen sich aber nicht dauerhaft im Aquarium halten. Sollten nur während des Laichgeschäftes vorübergehend im Becken sein und danach wieder in den Teich gebracht werden. Muscheln verhungern in einem normalen (gefilterten) Becken da ihnen ein Filter alles "wegfrißt" (oder der Filter muß zur Fütterung abgestellt, und einige Zeit ausgeschaltet bleiben (mehrere Stunden, da eine Muschel auch nur so 30-40l/h filtriert- was dann aber den Filterbakterien schaden kann)

Pflanzen: Kaltwasserverträgliches wie z.B. __ Hornblatt, __ Wasserpest (Egeria densa - die aus dem Aquaristikhandel mit den "großen" Blättern, die kanadische/"heimische" Elodea canadensis kümmert im Aquarium), __ Vallisnerien, Moosbälle, Cardamine lyrata  (Japanisches Schaumkraut), Krebschere, __ Quellmoos (Fontinalis antipyretica), __ Wasserstern

Sandboden oder feiner Kies (um 2-3mm), so hoch das sich eine Muschel halbwegs eingraben kann (10cm)

Laichen tun die Bitterlinge im Frühling/Frühsommer, wenn die Temperaturen wieder an die 20 Grad erreichen. Vorher müssen !!!!! sie aber min 2-3 Monate deutlich unter 10 Grad Wassertemperatur gehalten werden (Wintersimulation). Wenn das Becken nicht kalt genug wird (im warmen steht) bekommen die Bitterlinge höchstwahrscheinlich keinerlei Bock auf *** da ihnen der Auslöser fehlt (Winterruhe)

Männchen haben zur Laichzeit eine knallrote __ Iris, auch sonst ist sie teilweise rot, Die Augen der Damen sind ungefärbt

Größe:  Durchschnitt sind 6-7cm (selbst die größeren Arten erreichen kaum über 12cm - das sind dann aber keine Rhodeus-Arten mehr)

Bitterlinge sind Allesfresser. Du kannst sie mit Trockenfutter, Frostfutter, Lebendfutter ernähren. Zum Laichansatz ist aber nach der Überwinterung zumindest Frostfutter Pflicht (Mückenlarven)

Der Goldbitterling ist ne xanthistische Form, also ein Gelbling, der Bitterlinge im Handel. Also zu 90% eine asiatische Art/Unterart

MfG Frank


----------



## martin1978 (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Goldbitterling - Aquarium*

@Frank danke sehr, das wollte ich wissen.


----------

